# ***** Willows...



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Funny thing happened! On one of my post I can't write ***** Willows...So I had to call them Kitty willows...Whats up with that??? Never had that happen before? Jen


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The "P" word would be recognised by the system as vulger instead of the name of a tree.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> Funny thing happened! On one of my post I can't write ***** Willows...So I had to call them Kitty willows...Whats up with that??? Never had that happen before? Jen


A cat adopted my Drill Sergeant son's family, and he named it "Pfussy" None of the letters are silent, pronounced just like that. Pfussy. Just funny!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well see Jen, if you weren't trying to post something so porno-like ...  heehee


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We have a multitude of words to the censor list, including many vulgar terms for female genitalia.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

[email protected]"&&[email protected]$??,:,(6$$;/)&89!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just funny...didn't know I was such a bad girl...couldn't figure out what was up???  Jen


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Austin said:


> We have a multitude of words to the censor list, including many vulgar terms for female genitalia.[/QUOTE
> 
> This wasn't one of George Carlin's 7 words!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Austin said:
> 
> 
> > We have a multitude of words to the censor list, including many vulgar terms for female genitalia.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

